# Finnex Ray 2 on 12g Long



## cv3back (Oct 4, 2012)

Has anyone here tried using the Finnex Ray 2 on a 12 gallon long? Results? Does it provide adequate light? Too much light? Getting proper lighting on this little guy is tricky since it is so shallow...


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm guessing you have the mr aqua 12g? Yeah I think that will be too much light unless you hang the light. I'm thinking of getting that tank too or the 17.7


----------



## Woody0229 (Oct 29, 2012)

That is a crazy amount of light I would only run one bulb or raise the light up.


----------



## jules2k (Jan 8, 2011)

Is the tank setup yet? My buddy use one one his 60p and his HC is growing like weeds, so I would definitely hang the light.


----------

